# Job Offer from Non German Employeer



## sidum (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi,

I have a job seeker visa for Germany and presently I am considering an offer from a Non German employer(non EU) who does not have a registered company in Germany.

The role involves Sales and would require me to stay in Germany.

Does any one know if in this case the German Job Seeker could be converted to Blue Card. If not, what kind of visa would one need.

Any pointers would be helpful.

Many Thanks,
Sidum


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Quite probably not, why would Germany issue you a blue card if you arent employed there? Where is the employer based?


----------



## sidum (Nov 3, 2014)

_shel said:


> Quite probably not, why would Germany issue you a blue card if you arent employed there? Where is the employer based?


The Employer is based out of India but the candidate is supposed to work full time for long term in Germany. Thus the candidate is required to stay in Germany.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Isnt going to work. You need to find a german employer. If you want to work for this company they will need to obtain you the correct visa if they have enough presence to do so.


----------



## sidum (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------

